# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  رسومات فنية علي الحوائط راائعة

## ابن البلد



----------


## osha

جميييييييييييييلة 
شوفي لي بقى اثنين تلاتة على ذوقك يرسموا لي شوية احسن الحيطان شكلها ممل

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

الله بجد تسلم ايدك , فن جميل.

شكرا هلى الصور بارك الله فيك

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الأخ الفاضل ابن البلد 

الصور رائعة تسلم ايدك ......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## إبن جمال

*يعنى بصراحه الصور روعه
وتنم عن ذوق راقى لصاحب الموضوع  

المشكل فى وجود الصور دى على الحيطان إنه ممكن الواحد يغلط ويدخل فى الحيطه!
يعنى المفروض بقه تتعلق إشاره تحذير
ويتكتب عليها "إحترس الحيطه غير حقيقيه" هههه

يا ريت لو كنت تقولنا مين الفنان صاحب العمل

تحياتى
"محمد"*

----------


## ندى الايام

تسلم ايدك والصور الجميله دى
بتدل على زوق اللى نشرها طبعا
بس بصراحه بعد ما شوفتها
مش طيقه اعد فى الشقه بتعتنا ههههههههههه

----------


## ميــــم

تلت تربع زميلي بيشتغلو الشغلانة المنيلة دي 
بس بيرسموا زخارف   ولو رسموا مناظر طبيعية  عمرها  مابتطلع بالجمال دة

----------


## ابن البلد

> جميييييييييييييلة 
> شوفي لي بقى اثنين تلاتة على ذوقك يرسموا لي شوية احسن الحيطان شكلها ممل


عيني يا سلام  :: 
بس قوليلي عايزاهم يرسموا علي الحيطان بس ؟

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الله بجد تسلم ايدك , فن جميل.
> 
> شكرا هلى الصور بارك الله فيك


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يسلمك و الحمد لله أنهم الصور عجبتك  :2:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *الأخ الفاضل ابن البلد 
> 
> الصور رائعة تسلم ايدك ......
> لك خالص الشكر والتقدير ......
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


الله يسلمك ليلة عشق

وأشكرك علي مرورك وتعليقك  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> *يعنى بصراحه الصور روعه
> وتنم عن ذوق راقى لصاحب الموضوع  
> 
> المشكل فى وجود الصور دى على الحيطان إنه ممكن الواحد يغلط ويدخل فى الحيطه!
> يعنى المفروض بقه تتعلق إشاره تحذير
> ويتكتب عليها "إحترس الحيطه غير حقيقيه" هههه
> 
> يا ريت لو كنت تقولنا مين الفنان صاحب العمل
> 
> ...


ههههههههه آه فعلا أنا قلت كده ممكن الواحد يغلط ويدخل في الحيطة  :: 

الحقيقة أنا مش عارف مين الفنان صاحب الصور لكن أكيد فيه فنانين كتير يقدروا يعملوا ده  :f:

----------


## ابن البلد

> تسلم ايدك والصور الجميله دى
> بتدل على زوق اللى نشرها طبعا
> بس بصراحه بعد ما شوفتها
> مش طيقه اعد فى الشقه بتعتنا ههههههههههه


هههههههههههه 
خدي مراتي وروحوا أقعدوا في شقة بره  :: 
وهديلك عمولة  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> تلت تربع زميلي بيشتغلو الشغلانة المنيلة دي 
> بس بيرسموا زخارف   ولو رسموا مناظر طبيعية  عمرها  مابتطلع بالجمال دة


طيب عرفني عليهم ياعم يجيوا يعملولي منظر كده في البلكونة حتى ههههههههههههههه

شكرا يا ميم علي مرورك  :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

بجد تسلم ايدك تحفه

----------


## ابن البلد

> بجد تسلم ايدك تحفه


الله يسلمك يا زيزو 
 :f: 
وشكرا علي مرورك

----------


## ميــــم

> طيب عرفني عليهم ياعم يجيوا يعملولي منظر كده في البلكونة حتى ههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا يا ميم علي مرورك


أغلب  التصميمات اللي بيرسموها بتبقي  زخارف جاهزة  او رسومات منقولة من كتب 
وبعدين قولي حتقدر ع مصريفهم  دول حيبقوا 3 او 4  وكل واحد حيلطش منك اخر اليوم مش اقل من 50 جنية  والله اعلم حيعدوا  يفننوا في كام يوم
أقولك  أحسن حاجة تشتري ورق حائط  بلا وجع دماغ

----------


## حنـــــان

الصور جميلة جدا وفي بيوت كتيرة دلوقتي بتعمل الحكاية دي...
بس ماتسألنيش ليه... مش متخيلاها في بيتي لسبب ما بتجيب لي اكتئاب!

بس ده مايمنعش انها حلوة قوي... شكرا يا ابن البلد.

----------


## إبن جمال

> الصور جميلة جدا وفي بيوت كتيرة دلوقتي بتعمل الحكاية دي...
> بس ماتسألنيش ليه... مش متخيلاها في بيتي لسبب ما بتجيب لي اكتئاب!
> 
> بس ده مايمنعش انها حلوة قوي... شكرا يا ابن البلد.


هيه فعلاً تصميمات جميله
لكنها مع الوقت وتعود العين عليها مش هتبقى مريحه ...
الذهن هيكون مشغول على طول ومجهد على ما أعتقد!
إنما لو الحيطان لونها أبيض أو دخانى زى عندى كده هيدى صفاء للذهن ويكفى لوحه فنيه ببرواز رائع كديكور!

ولا إيه رأيكم؟

"محمد"

----------


## سابرينا

*جميلة اوى يا ابن البلد 
يسلم ذوق 
فعلا شوية صور تنقل لعالم تانى خالص 
عالم حالم*

----------


## رحال اسكندراني

ابن البلد 
عاجز عن شكري وتقديري لذوقك الرفيع 
لك فائق احترامي وتحياتي لك ...

----------


## bedo_ic

رائع جدا جدا جدا
واكثر من رائع كمان
تحياتى
بيدوووووووووووووو

----------


## ميمو المصرى

حلوين اوى اوى اوى اوى
انتا لاطشهم منين هههههههههه
تسلم أيدك يا احمد يارب

----------


## إحساس مرهف

[[CENTE]"]اروع لوحات شفتها في حياتي :good:  
الصور حتنطق 
بجد مش معقولة :good:  
و لا الحمام اللي طاير فوق النجفة
شوية و حيدخل البيت
بجد تسلم ايد اللي رسم  ::  
و اللي وضع هذا الموضوع  ::  
بس بصراحة
حاسيت بعدها اني في شقتي عايشة في
صحراء جرداء لا نبع فيها و لا ماء
بصراحة
انا عايزة من ده!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::'(:   ::'(:  [/grade][/CENTER]
 ::

----------


## 7arby

walahi ya 3am fanan w thanks aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 3la el subject el tamam di

----------


## سموحة

صور تحفه ياابن البلد حقيقي 
بحس انها حقيقه
 مش رسم علي الحيط 
جميله اوي
 تسلم ايدك

----------


## Sanzio

تحفة والله 
تسلم ايدك بجد . ذوقك حلو اكتر صورة عجبتني اول صورة 
ديه قعدت قدامها حوالي 3 دقايق 
تسلم ايدك كمان مرة

----------


## omkoko

اية الجمال دة الصور اكثر من راءعة

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> 


 جئت أتنفس أتنفس
هواءا نقيا
بعيدا بعيدا
عن رائحة الخنازير
التى ستهب أكيد هذه الليلة
الربيعية الحارة جدا
تأتينا نحن سكان المهندسين
من زرائب خنازير
البراجيل و المحور
بكل فيروسات انفلونزا الخنازير
المنقحة بفيروسات
انفلونزا الطيور
والمدعمة بالانفلونزا الآسيوية
جئت أتنفس أتنفس
هواءا نقيا
فوجدت ابن البلد
يعرض رسومات كالخيال
مرسومة على الأسقف والحيطان
تكاد تشم رائحة الزهور المرسومة
جئت أتنفس أتنفس
هواءا نقيا
بعيدا بعيدا
عن رائحة الخنازير

----------


## sameh atiya

*ممكن رقم موبايله لو سمحت يا أحمد*

----------


## رورو قمر

وااااااااو 

رووعه

----------


## سوما

*صور جميلة يا ابن البلد ...الناس دى فنانين فعلاّ.. 
 تسلم أيدك*

----------


## حنييييين الشوق

فعلا صور جميله جدا
بالرغم من بساطه عناصرها
لكن اعتماد الفنان على المنظور بشكل كبير جدا
هو الذى اعطى الحوائط شكلها الرائع دا
وتسلم ايدك اخى
بجد انا استفدت من الصور دى كام حاجه كدا
بحكم دراستى للتربيه الفنيه
جزاك الله الله عنى خير الجزاء

----------


## زوجة رجل مهم

*انا بستغرب ازاى قدر الفنان ده يرسم بكل الدقه دى لدرجة ان الواحد ماياخدش باله ان ده رسم مش حقيقه

طب تقدر تعرف الزرع ده حقيقى ولا رسم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

*أشكرك على الصور الجميله*

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
يا خبر أبيض..إيه الجمال ده؟؟؟

بجد فن تحفة تحفة..سبحان الله..
اتبعتتلي صور كتير عن الموضوع ده و تخيلت انه لسة جديد عشان كده كنت بكتفي بتمارين الإحساس بالنقص قدام الصور 

المناظر الطبيعية المنتشرة في الديكور حاجة بسيطة قوي قدام الفن ده...

شكراً جزيلاً ابن البلد..

تحياتي و تقديري..

*

----------


## خشاف

تربت يداك أخي الكريم 
قمة الروعة والإتقان
أكيد إن الرسام إيطالي 
ومن عصر النهضة كمان

----------

